# Darn Tough Socks



## ANW (Nov 12, 2011)

I got some Darn Tough socks(std boot socks and some with the scent-lok in them) in the mail the other day and all I can say is WOW!!!! I have been wearing them at the fire station every day I work for 24hrs at a time trying to destroy them to test their warranty. These are the best socks I have ever put on my feet. I have used Thorlo, smartwool and many others. These are by far the best! My thorlo socks looses all the fabric and will wear holes really quick. The smartwools will not wear or smell as bad as the thorlo's but shrink so bad that I have to fight to put them on. So when I saw the price of the Darn Tough socks I was a little shy but when I saw their unconditional lifetime warranty. And they have been the best sock that I have tried so far and thought that I would share it with you guys. You can get them with and without scent-lok and with a over the calf or std boot and different types of cushioning. 
 Thanks!


----------

